# Constructing A Second Level



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

My boys have lived in the same cage all their life. That cage happens to be a large tank with no other levels. I would make space except they are picky the way they like things:

1. If I put their food and water bowl next to each other they drop food in the water bowl then don't drink.
2. They like to lay in the corners so if I put a food or water bowl there they fill them with bedding before pushing them out of the corner. (A feat considering the bowls are heavy.)

This takes away from their running around room. Originally the tank was for one dumbo rat but the old owner (who gave me the tank with the rats) kept one of his sons so now there are two rats and not a lot of rough and tumble room. The old owner told me it was fine as long as they got enough out of the cage time but I'd like them to have more space. I looked into getting a topper online but my family, who disslike the fact that I have rats to begin with, are against the idea entirely.

So I decided that since the tank was deep enough I could make a second level about half the length of the tank.

I started by getting a bird cage ladder much like this one and putting it in the cage so they get used to it. I stuck a treat at the top so they have to climb the ladder to get to the treat and they seem to be getting the hang of it.

I will be shopping at Home Depot for the rest of the wood and I was wondering if there is anything I should be worried about.

Should I be looking at one kind of wood over another? Should I use screws or some kind of wood glue? I have done many different kinds of crafts but I have never actually built anything so do any carpenters out there have building tips? I could use all the advise/support you are willing to give. I will take pictures as things go.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

If you're going with a wooden level, it would probably be best to paint it with non-toxic paint to pee-proof it (or at very least put down some stick on linoleum or hard plastic or something). Otherwise it could get smelly pretty fast. Using screws is probably better than wood glue, unless you can find non-toxic wood glue. As for the type of wood, I would say stay away from any pine or cedar or anything treated with alot of chemicals. Good luck building it!

Oh, and just wondering, why does your family care what kind of cage you have for your rats? Would they have to help pay for the new cage or something? Or do they just think that you shouldn't spend money on rats? (I've had people tell me I'm completely unreasonable for spending money to take my rats to the vet, even for things that are easily treatable)


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

I've heard balsa wood is good for rat cages


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I hadn't even thought about pee-proofing it. Thanks for the tip.

My rat cage currently sits below my window (which is never open) and if I got them a taller cage then it would be in view of the window. I might think this to be a legitimate reason if I didn't live on the second floor.

Thanks for the wood tips. I thought those were a good idea. I had no idea how toxic they were. I'll look for balsa wood.


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

You should probably get a water bottle with the suction cups. I first had my rat in a huge aquarium till I found a proper cage. The aquarium smelled so quickly I didn't even want to own rats. It was so hard to clean too. I would see if there was any way at all you could get them a cage. Maybe you can use another material? Wood does soak up the pee. I hope you find something that works let us know how it goes! ;D I am sure the rats will love the extra space.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Buy a wire cage. Tanks are unhealthy. Scratch home depot. Start looking for a wire cage or construct your own.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I asked the last owner about the water bottle thing but she said the boys didn't like it. They like to dip their hands in the water and sometimes even cup the water and drink from their hands. (It's really cute.)

A cage is not one of my options, and tanks are not unhealthy.

Their tank is cleaned regularly once a week, and the smell is easily fixed with a baby wipe across the bottom during cleanings.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Maiden said:


> A cage is not one of my options, and tanks are not unhealthy.


Yes, they are. They don't provide enough air flow for rats. Even with a cover on it that allows air to go in and out, they're trapped in a glass box that holds every little bit of ammonia that their mess produces -unless you change it every time they pee- and perfume and air freshener that gets sprayed. And they breathe that. Bit by bit, it's damaging their lungs. It would do this to a human too if we had to live in glass boxes. 
By the time you smell them, they've already inhaled a week's worth of everything that's been trapped in the tank.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Well like I said: At the moment a cage is NOT one of my options.

I am doing the BEST I can with the BEST I have. And, I would appreciate helpful tips on what I HAVE instead of telling me to go buy something else.


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi maiden, I hope I can be of some help here.First off, how deep is your tank? I would ditch the wood shelf idea. Instead for right now I would consider a metal locker shelf, or other plastic or metal stand. Just take a spin around the nearest target or dollar tree and look for something that will fit in the tank. It will be a million times easier to clean and you wouldn't need a way to attach it. If that doesn't work get a plastic cutting board rather than a wood plank. Wood gets nasty quick and since they're in a tank they don't need any more ammonia to breathe in.Second, get them a water bottle. Bowls aren't hygienic. Feel free to leave the bowl there to play in but they should have access to a clean water source and be encouraged to use it. Standing water gets full of bedding, poop germs, and pee (even if you can't see them pee in it I bet you money they perch on the edge of the bowl and dribble pee on it). Third, you need to save eighty dollars and order either a PETCO rat manor or a super pet my first home for exotics, or possible a martins cage which I'm not knowledgeable about. If you aren't allowed to order online with your parents credit card, you can buy visa gift cards (enter your zip code at the visa gift card website to find out where in your area) and use those to order online. Tanks really are not healthy for their breathing and you need to be responsible and raise some money for a better home for your little friends. I do applaud you for trying to improve the tank for now but a priority needs to be getting them a ventilated cage.


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

Go to your local dollor store and buy stackable bins


----------

